# Long-Nosed Gar



## SeanJB (Apr 14, 2005)

Has anyone else ever caught a Long-Nosed Gar in the Thornapple River? I was out fishing tonight and hooked an 18" on a hook and bobber with a crawler. They sure are some teethy fighting fish. And he didn't seem to be to happy about being reeled in. It was a fun fight though!


----------



## SimsShark (Sep 25, 2004)

Never caught one before. I've seen them go under the peir I was fishing on pleanty, but they never took the bait. That was on Lk. St. CLair. 

Quote:And he didn't seem to be to happy about being reeled in. It was a fun fight though! Quote

They always look pissed to me!:lol:


----------



## bolodunn (Jan 30, 2004)

we caught them as a kid & put there heads on sticks & chased girls w/ them


----------



## CubanFisherman (Mar 28, 2005)

There have been several posts about gar in the past in this forum. They are present in many waters around the state. In Florida, and other states, I'm sure, there is a Gar Fishing Club. They catch them by tying a length of frayed nylon rope to a flashy lure, and the fibers actually get caught in the gar's numerous teeth. While fishing in the Grand River, I had a gar on my line, but the hook could not penetrate its bony jaw.

By the way, what part of the Thornapple were you fishing?


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

I hear small poodles and such work good for bait too..... 


man would my girlfriend kill me if she read that! She has a poodle!!!


----------



## DAN (Aug 13, 2005)

Now we know where to go for bait!! Thanks:lol:


----------



## Southend517 (Feb 18, 2004)

If I ever catch a big one I'm going to have it stuffed.


----------



## HuRon (May 11, 2002)

We used to bow fish the thornapple many years ago & there's some big gars in there. We used to fish for them when I was a kid in our local lake, also. We'd see them break the surface on a calm summers day & throw a dead pike minnow with out any weight out by 'em. Hard to land with a hook like you guys said. We'd take some strong mono & bunch it up on a treble hook, kinda like Cubanfisherman mentioned & have better luck. Put up a good fight.


----------



## SeanJB (Apr 14, 2005)

I was fishing below the Ada Dam on the Thornapple. I fish down there a lot.


----------



## Natlight (Feb 6, 2004)

Pulled this from Dan's photos.

www.dansfishtaxidermy.com


----------



## CubanFisherman (Mar 28, 2005)

SeanJB said:


> I was fishing below the Ada Dam on the Thornapple. I fish down there a lot.


Ahhhhh, I see. I've fished at the 84th street dam and the Cascade Dam, but never Ada. Perhaps I should.


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

SeanJB said:


> I was fishing below the Ada Dam on the Thornapple. I fish down there a lot.


Fish there for what?


----------



## SeanJB (Apr 14, 2005)

Smallmouth's, gills, cat's, and walleye. Unfortunetaly I also catch a lot of snags. I have donated a lot of tackle to that portion of the river. The best results for walleye are to catch the minnows and use them for bait. I haven't had much luck with store bought minnows there. And to fish into the dam itself. 

If you are ever down there and see a guy with long hair and Rusty Wallace hat stop by and say hi. I am usually down there Friday morning, Friday night, Saturday morning, and sometimes Saturday night. I also fish under the railroad bridge alot. That is were I catch my gills and smallies. I have also pulled a 19 inch walleye and a 26 inch flathead cat from that spot.


----------



## CubanFisherman (Mar 28, 2005)

SeanJB said:


> Smallmouth's, gills, cat's, and walleye. Unfortunetaly I also catch a lot of snags. I have donated a lot of tackle to that portion of the river. The best results for walleye are to catch the minnows and use them for bait. I haven't had much luck with store bought minnows there. And to fish into the dam itself.
> 
> If you are ever down there and see a guy with long hair and Rusty Wallace hat stop by and say hi. I am usually down there Friday morning, Friday night, Saturday morning, and sometimes Saturday night. I also fish under the railroad bridge alot. That is were I catch my gills and smallies. I have also pulled a 19 inch walleye and a 26 inch flathead cat from that spot.


Sweeeet.


----------

